# My Cruze sounds like a carriage!



## blpreston (Dec 15, 2021)

I’ve read just about every post about a clunky & squeaky noise, can’t figure it out. I’ve got a 2012 Cruze LT, 124k miles, the clunking sound usually goes away if it’s 55-60 degrees or hotter outside. Sounds like the front passenger side.
I can’t find any videos with the same sounds, so here is my video (YouTube link so everyone can access it).
Any ideas on what to look for before I go jacking it up?


----------



## Tdibbs (Mar 3, 2018)

See if you can duplicate the noise by rocking the car back and forth. If you rock it from the end of an open door, it gives you that added leverage. Sometimes jacking it up and prying on things doesn't find it due to the different angles of the suspension components.

By the sound of the video, it shouldn't be too hard to find with a helper rocking and you feeling. Just don't put your hands where you might get them pinched!


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Id first check the strut and strut bearing


----------



## blpreston (Dec 15, 2021)

Tdibbs said:


> See if you can duplicate the noise by rocking the car back and forth. If you rock it from the end of an open door, it gives you that added leverage. Sometimes jacking it up and prying on things doesn't find it due to the different angles of the suspension components.
> 
> By the sound of the video, it shouldn't be too hard to find with a helper rocking and you feeling. Just don't put your hands where you might get them pinched!


Hmm I’ll try it out soon. I haven’t gotten to it because of storms and power outages where I’m at. And yeah I figured jacking it up would take the load off of suspension and not duplicate the same sound.


----------

